# Interior trim spraying questions..



## jayfunk (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey everyone!
Well my first post...
Ive been spraying interior trim with my Graco 695. Im spraying a Benjamin Moore Cabinet coat (like melamine) and its giving me one blob of splatter on every stroke. Im using a 3/11 tip, Ive put one cup of water per galon and also btw 1/2 - 3/4 pint of Flotrol (thats what it says). Im thinking maybe I have to get a finer tip maybe a fine finish 3/10 or a 3/9. The material when mixed up doesnt seem all that watery but still. Sure would appreciate any input yall might have on how to get rid of that blob cuz its pissing me off..
Cheers guys and thanks in advance...
Jay


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jayfunk said:


> Hey everyone!
> Well my first post...
> Ive been spraying interior trim with my Graco 695. Im spraying a Benjamin Moore Cabinet coat (like melamine) and its giving me one blob of splatter on every stroke. Im using a 3/11 tip, Ive put one cup of water per galon and also btw 1/2 - 3/4 pint of Flotrol (thats what it says). Im thinking maybe I have to get a finer tip maybe a fine finish 3/10 or a 3/9. The material when mixed up doesnt seem all that watery but still. Sure would appreciate any input yall might have on how to get rid of that blob cuz its pissing me off..
> Cheers guys and thanks in advance...
> Jay


Good sprayer it is what I use too, I use a 310 mostly as well and recommend them but not sure if that is your problem. I am thinking it is the thinning of the material. 

Now when you say a blob of splatter I have to wonder if it is coming from the seal in your guard, build up on your guard or possibly simply from your gun spitting, slightly worn tip, on the other hand I could be misunderstanding the "blob of splatter"

I would check all your gun needle and spring, guard seal and tip and try a sample board without thinning.


----------



## jayfunk (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks for the reply..
its a fairly new gun and machine. Ive looked after it to no end and cleaned it out all the way to the max. ive done everything right as far as cleaning and maintenance. As far as i can tell it must be the material and not a small enough tip. But I cant have that dangin splattering. Id like to figure this out as opposed to getting the air assisted 5000 dollar machine Yikes!!! There must be a solution and im thinking an even smaller tip... hmmmmm
ps... no it was splattering with no thinning and it was recommended to thin it and add the Flotrol. and i changed the small round thing before the tip and also no the tip is brand new fyi
pps.. I am thinking that a 3/10 or smaller might solve the problem maybe perhaps i hope


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You could try a 210, 212 or a 310 and change the gasket in the guard when you do.


----------



## jayfunk (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks bud sure do appreciate your input... in the future please dont hesitate to ask me if theres anything i can do to help you out or give you another oppinionl. and yes i guess thats what i was thinking too maybe an even smaller tip size. didnt seem to matter if the pressure was turned up or not it still splattered. ill give that a go. and if anyone else has any other input thatd be grrrrreat too. cheers yalls...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Check on the thread later tomorrow and there will be more replies by guys that know their stuff.

I stayed up to late as it is, see you in the threads. Keep posting Jay. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well its in your gun for sure. Maybe rebuild it.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

By the size of your tip I'd say you're not using a FineFinish tip - they usually end in an even number - and the Graco RacX FF tips have been known to have some spitting issues with heavier bodied products. So I'd be looking at the gun.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Im going with gun or technique. 310 is small enough for anything. Is it "spiting"? This happens at the start or end of a stroke. If it is tailing out at the end of a stroke, your guns dirty, need to pull it apart and reseat the spring. you will always have a little spit, you compensate for this by starting to trigger before you get to the surface you are painting and continuing past the end of the surface you are painting. Another issue you may be facing is an incorrect pressure setting for the viscosity of paint/ tip size you are using.

I wouldnt thin your stuff so much. Floetrol is great in brushwork, too much of it in spraywork will actually make your surface grainy/ soft (kills the sheen).


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

morning wolf....


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

....and a fine cold morning it is.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I would also suspect the gun is dirty.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I use either a 310 or 312 FF with that stuff. But you shouldn't need to thin it any as it's already quite thin....


----------



## jayfunk (Dec 6, 2010)

great guys and wow thanks for the input! As for the gun its quite new and very clean but i guess i can clean it more. other than that interesting on the flotrol ideas ill keep that in mind. from what ive heard its mostly has to do with all the akrylic in the newer paints that gum up the gun and nothing can be done bout that. im still thinking a smaller tip size is the answer guess we'll have to see. maybe experiment on thinning it more or less... ill keep you posted. thanks again:thumbup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

dude... what gun filter size are you using? Maybe move down to a medium or fine.....


----------



## Conley (Dec 6, 2010)

never used a tip on an airless rig that did'nt spit some. I just adapt to the flaw and do the start and stop off the surface as someone already mentioned. Getter done


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Keep a rag in hand and after a few strokes and prior to start of spray wipe away wet build up at the tip/guard dont give it a chance to puddle up at the tip.also as mentioned start spraying prior to hitting the substrate,it wastes some paint but you avoid the spit/lougies and get the desired finish.move the hand fast and spray as long as possible per stroke,avoid triggering the gun too much.just takes getting used to it.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

This is one good reason to have a spare gun on hand in proper shape, if you swap guns and the spitting is gone, you KNOW you need a rebuild :thumbsup:

Even with a newer gun, I would still suspect a gun rebuild or needle issue. When I got my sprayer it was used 8 times and needed a gun rebuild.

I managed to tweak my second gun cleaning, and guess what, a rebuild, bad luck ^_^

Rebuilds are cheap easy and fast. Just do it :thumbup:


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

jayfunk said:


> Hey everyone!
> Well my first post...
> Ive been spraying interior trim with my Graco 695. Im spraying a Benjamin Moore Cabinet coat (like melamine) and its giving me one blob of splatter on every stroke. Im using a 3/11 tip, Ive put one cup of water per galon and also btw 1/2 - 3/4 pint of Flotrol (thats what it says). Im thinking maybe I have to get a finer tip maybe a fine finish 3/10 or a 3/9. The material when mixed up doesnt seem all that watery but still. Sure would appreciate any input yall might have on how to get rid of that blob cuz its pissing me off..
> Cheers guys and thanks in advance...
> Jay


Is there paint accumulating on the guard? Which is blowing off at the beginning of the stroke. I might get the safety police on me but, we always
cut the wings off our guards.


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

The RAC X 210 FF tip does well with acrylic. As far as the splatter, I think all the possibilities have been mentioned. Good luck!


----------

